# [emerge] emerge marche plus (RESOLU!)

## moon69

salut,

quel horreur ce soir,

je boot ma machine et me fait un "emerge rsync" 

et la erreur!!  :Sad: 

************************************

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 14, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 13, in ?

    import getbinpkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 7, in ?

    import htmllib,HTMLParser,string,formatter,sys,os,xpak,time,tempfile,cPickle,base64

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/tempfile.py", line 33, in ?

    from random import Random as _Random

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/random.py", line 42, in ?

    from math import log as _log, exp as _exp, pi as _pi, e as _e

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.3/lib-dynload/math.so: invalid ELF header

****************************************

et franchement la je sais pas quoi faire!!

une idee ? 

a oui j'ai fait un fsck manuelle au boot, ya quelque jour peut etre sa vient de la ? mais tout c'etait bien passer apparementLast edited by moon69 on Thu Apr 01, 2004 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moon69

j'en rajoute une couche  :Sad: 

je vien de m'apercevoir que etcat fait exactemeny le meme type d'erreur!

********************************************

root@moon:~# etcat -v linux-headers

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/etcat", line 88, in ?

    import gentoolkit

  File "/usr/lib/gentoolkit/pym/gentoolkit.py", line 23, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 13, in ?

    import getbinpkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 7, in ?

    import htmllib,HTMLParser,string,formatter,sys,os,xpak,time,tempfile,cPickle,base64

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/tempfile.py", line 33, in ?

    from random import Random as _Random

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/random.py", line 42, in ?

    from math import log as _log, exp as _exp, pi as _pi, e as _e

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.3/lib-dynload/math.so: invalid ELF header

********************************************

c'est grave docteur ?

a mon avis c'est pas un bleme hardware car ma machine marche bien sous mon ancienne debian woody!

----------

## Senso

T'aurais pas mis à jour Python récemment par hasard? J'ai eu un problème similaire après avoir passé de 2.2.2 à 2.2.3 (ou kekchose du genre). En tout cas, en voyant les erreurs (toujours au niveau des "import"), je dirais vraiment que ton Python a été bordélisé. Soit il ne trouve plus les modules à importer, soit c'est un problème plus grave, genre dépendances circulaires, vieilles versions des modules encore présentes, etc.

----------

## sireyessire

si tu as installé un nouveau python il faut que tu fasses un 

```
python-updater
```

 pour que les dépendances fonctionnent à nouveau.

----------

## moon69

salut,

ba j'ai pas mis a jour python!

j'ai quand meme lancer la commande python-update

et voila aussi le message d'erreur:

*********************************************

root@moon:/home/moon# python-updater 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/portageq", line 9, in ?

    import portage,types,string

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 13, in ?

    import getbinpkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 7, in ?

    import htmllib,HTMLParser,string,formatter,sys,os,xpak,time,tempfile,cPickle,base64

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/tempfile.py", line 33, in ?

    from random import Random as _Random

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/random.py", line 42, in ?

    from math import log as _log, exp as _exp, pi as _pi, e as _e

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.3/lib-dynload/math.so: invalid ELF header

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/portageq", line 9, in ?

    import portage,types,string

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 13, in ?

    import getbinpkg

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py", line 7, in ?

    import htmllib,HTMLParser,string,formatter,sys,os,xpak,time,tempfile,cPickle,base64

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/tempfile.py", line 33, in ?

    from random import Random as _Random

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/random.py", line 42, in ?

    from math import log as _log, exp as _exp, pi as _pi, e as _e

ImportError: /usr/lib/python2.3/lib-dynload/math.so: invalid ELF header

 * Unable to proceed. Can not find PORTDIR. Make sure the command:

 *  

 *   portageq portdir

 *  

 * returns a value. If it doesn't, make sure you have updated to

 * latest portage version.

 *  

 * Report bugs to https://bugs.gentoo.org/

**********************************************

j'ai aussi essayer de faire portageq /usr/portage

pareil des erreur a tout va  :Sad: 

help me please

----------

## moon69

up! desole

mais je ne sais plus quoi faire

j'ai pas le temps de me retapper 2 jours de compilation!  :Sad: 

ba j'ai toujours ma bonne vieille debian!  :Wink:  (no troll)

mais bon ca regle pas mon bleme

koi faire please ?

----------

## zarasoustra17

Tu devrais recompiler python (sans passer par emerge), puis une fois que tu as un Python fonctionnel tu fais emerge python, apres tout devrais rentrer dans l'ordre.

----------

## YuLin

Même si ça n'avait pas cassé mon emerge, il m'est souvent arrivé des bricoles avec python, sous Gentoo... C'est à prendre avec des pincettes  :Confused: 

Au pire, essaye de downgrader ta version de python si la compilation manuelle ne change rien...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## moon69

ba il est minuit et enfin ca remarche

j'ai reinstaller manuellement python j'ai garder la version 2.3 

et la miracle emerge remarche  :Very Happy:  aller hop un sp.....

merci pour le coup de main!

mais je me pose la question: comment python c'est scratcher , car j'ai rien fait de bizarre, c'est inquietant quand meme!

j'ai epelucher les logs rien! bizaree bizarre

----------

